#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  I need these standards please: Iso 11463 , ASTM G46 - 94 for pitting corrosion

## fheelbom

who can give me the latest versions:
 - ASTM G46 - 94:2018>>> Standard Guide for Examination and Evaluation of Pitting Corrosion


 - ISO 11463:2020 >>>Corrosion of metals and alloys  Guidelines for the evaluation of pitting corrosionSee More: I need these standards please: Iso 11463 , ASTM G46 - 94 for pitting corrosion

----------


## suphonchai

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please see the ASTM G 46 - 1994 sir

----------


## fheelbom

Thanks a lot,
But actually I need the latest editions.

----------


## KHALIDA

> Thanks a lot,
> But actually I need the latest editions.



As per ASTM's official website,  the same 1994 is reaffirmed in 2018 and is now the most latest/current edition. 
check here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

